
Vanilla ice cream shortage cascades across the UK - jenny8lee
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/item/7d3dd28b-a168-4889-8325-41d5a41a83bb
======
drallison
Help is already here and vanilla ice cream (and other vanilla things) can be
flavored with artificial vanilla.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanillin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanillin)
give the details. In fact, many vanilla products get their flavor artifically.
Natural vanilla wins on complexity, nuance, and flavor, but it costs much more
even in the absence of natural disasters and crop failures.

